# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AI Video Competition

## Airicist

Organizer - Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence

youtube.com/aaaivideocompetition

facebook.com/aaaivideocompetition

twitter.com/AAAIVideoComp

The video competition will be held in conjunction with the AAAI-16 conference in Phoenix, Arizona, USA, February 12-17, 2016




> AAAI is pleased to announce the continuation of the AAAI Video Competition, now entering its ninth year. The video competition will be held in conjunction with the AAAI-15 conference in Austin Texas, USA, January 25-29, 2015. At the main AAAI-15 awards ceremony, authors of award-winning videos will be presented with "Shakeys", trophies named in honour of SRI's Shakey robot and its pioneering video. Top videos will be screened during the award ceremony and during a dedicated session. All videos will also be visible throughout the conference.

----------


## Airicist

The Furlough Gambit 

 Published on Jul 31, 2014




> The Furlough Gambit
> Anthony M. Harrison, Laura M. Hiatt, William L. Adams, Wallace E. Lawson, Sangeet S. Khemlani, Franklin P. Tamborello, Samuel N. Blissard, J. Gregory Trafton
> U.S. Naval Research Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

AAAI-15 AI Video Competition 

Published on Sep 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "AAAI Video Competition winners"

by Sabine Hauert
February 16, 2016

----------

